# Butterflies Love Flowers



## xiaoman

（I　wrote the Chinese version first and then translated it into English) 


Butterflies Love Flowers---The Autumn Scene 

(AA BB CC DD EE)  

 Leaves fall, twigs wither, grasses seem to die, 
 Wild geese flying high form a vee in the sky. 
 Yonder, on cold water a lonely craft sways, 
 As winds shake limbs, a nest is almost blown away. 
 Alas! To own a house to settle in is hard!

 Other side of the mountain climbs a long, twisting road; 
 Travelers walking up it hurry with their loads 
 Wearing heavy coats in a harsh, wintry wind. 
 Sun sets slowly, the white sail only is seen, 
 While insects chirp in this forsaken autumn scene.

叶落枝枯荒草残。 鸿雁飞时， 孤舟逆水寒。 树上鸟窝欲吹翻， 安家落户真困难。  
山边人行道弯弯。 过客匆匆， 秋衣御冷风。 落日渐下见白帆。 还听秋虫在呢喃。
 Nov 30, 2013


----------



## Firemajic

xiaoman... you paint a stark picture... soft watercolors... you captured the seasonal mood to perfection.. Only tiny nit...  but I wondered why you had butterflies in the title of your poem... I did not see a single one... Thank you... Peace always... jul


----------



## xiaoman

Thank you Firemajic for your question!  Butterflies Love Flowers is a form of a classical Chinese Ci (a kind of poem ) which is divided into upper and lower stanzas, with 60 characters in total. Usually, it is a type of Ci being used to fill in sensitive and sentimental contents. Since the Song dynasty, a lot of beautiful Butterflies Love Flowers  have been filled in by well-known poets, such as  Liu Yong,  Su Shi, Yan Shu and so on, who lived in the Song Dynasty. Their works have been considered to be enduring masterpieces through the ages.


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you for explaining this to me xiaoman... sounds complex, but so lovely as your poem demonstrates... I am looking forward to reading more! Peace always... jul


----------



## escorial

very earthy piece..enjoyed


----------



## ufusannon

Nice one i really like you composition  how i wish i could write a decent poem like your's. im still practicing some of those writing technicalities.


----------



## Mesafalcon

xiaoman said:


> 叶落枝枯荒草残。 鸿雁飞时， 孤舟逆水寒。 树上鸟窝欲吹翻， 安家落户真困难。
> 山边人行道弯弯。 过客匆匆， 秋衣御冷风。 落日渐下见白帆。 还听秋虫在呢喃。
> Nov 30, 2013



中国語？

(I know DA RULES say English, but, I had to ask what this is)


----------



## xiaoman

Thank you Firemajic, Escorial, ufusannon and Mesafalcon for your kind words! Yes, Mesafalcon, it is Chinese. I wrote the Chinese part first and then translated it into English.  ufusannon, I am looking forward to seeing your work. All the best!


----------

